# Grand Master Penturner



## whatwoodido (Dec 21, 2004)

*Is it reasonable to have requirements that are not skill based be the basis for the top tier of the the Skill Recognition Program (Grand Master Penturner)?*  The board is making the assumption that votes for the Skill Recognition Programs are votes in favor of the Grand Master Penturner requirements, here is your chance to show whether or not they are correct in their assumption.


----------



## Fred in NC (Dec 21, 2004)

The intent of the Grand Master level is good.  However, it does not cover all bases. This would be rather difficult in a bylaws document.  

For example, would appearance in a DIY TV show count as a demo/instruction?  Obviously, the intent was there, but the wording is not.  

Same with the AAW, which is NOT international, while IAP is.  Would holding office in the Australian equivalent count?

The solution I propose is to allow awards for achievements that in the opinion of the officers would be EQUIVALENT and meet the INTENT of the wording in the bylaws.  

A significant contribution to the craft could be an INVENTION of great merit.  This is not covered in the rules.

We simply cannot anticipate every possible situation.  I think a panel or commitee should consider each award individually, and determine if it suits the INTENT of the program.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 21, 2004)

One choice for voting yes with four to vote no in one way or anouther.
hard to see this as an equitable poll. 
how about a poll that breaks down the Endorsment program item by item and allows the group to vote on each item?
I am very serious with that that suggestion. sure it will be massively time consuming and will require alot of work. but it would settle every point in the Endorsment program. we would have no cause to think that any committe could have taken advantage. no portion of the Endorsment program could be under suspicion.
of course if you agree I nominate you to write the break down and submit it for approval. 
I'll even go one step further, since there seems to be no controversy over the rest of the endorsments. let's just break down the Master Endorsment item by item. and conduct votes for what is approved and not approved about it. those that fail to pass we will conduct conversations for suggestions and improvmants. again this will be on you to carry out. with approval required. as an example this poll would not get my approval.


----------



## woodwish (Dec 21, 2004)

Didn't vote just because the poll is really slanted to vote against the concept, not exactly fair wording to say the least!  

Fred makes a lot of good points that I would agree with.  Anything beyond the 3rd level probably should be considered on an individual basis.  At this time I do not sell pens, I either give them away as gifts or donate to charity of some sort, therefore I can not acheive beyond the 3rd level.  Not really a big deal to me one or another, just and observation.


----------



## Fred in NC (Dec 21, 2004)

The dictionary definition of professional:

1. A person following a profession, especially a learned profession. 

2. One who earns a living in a given or implied occupation: hired a professional to decorate the house. 

3. <b>A skilled practitioner; an expert</b>. 

According to the 3rd definition, a professional job does not always <b>imply exchange of money</b>.

I would like to add that I voted in favor of the program as it is.  My take is that it was planned in good faith but a few pertinent points were overlooked.  These can be corrected as we go.  

If you think about it, the Constitution of the United States has required several amendments over the years.  Our Founding Fathers were not able to predict every possible future situation.

My position is very neutral in this issue.  I have lots of confidence in our officers.  I express my views just in case they will be of help at some time.  That's all, peers !


----------



## Scott (Dec 21, 2004)

I think it is an interesting poll!  And I will read all the opinions here.  But the vote on the other poll is what counts.  That is our means of conducting a vote at this time.  Which ever way you lean on this issue, please vote!  If you don't like the Skill Recognition Program, please vote against it!  If you do like it, vote for it!  If you're not sure, please read the proposed levels, and form an impression.  I am more than happy to live with the decision of the members on this issue.  If it fails, I will not be pushing for it to come up again and again.  Get out there and vote!

Scott.


----------

